# Mahogany Pen/Pencil Cup...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres what popped out of a piece of Mahogany. Mahogany is a beautiful turning wood... I love it. I already knew I liked it for box making but I now add it as a favorite turning wood as well. Anyway, small pencil cup for the computer desk. 
Thanks for looking, Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tisk.... Tisk.... ducking KP again today again  

That really turned out nice. Mahgany is a great wood even though a little open grained you did well with it on the lathe. Did you use the scraper on the inside again?

I really like that one Corey. I even see a familiar looking pen in there


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Impressive Corey. Now on to turning the pilsner's for Oktoberfest.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! Bob, I should be working on the kitchen. The next step is ripping up the old flooring. My wife and kids went to Kansas City for the weekend. It would have been perfect time to work on the kitchen and get some stuff done, however I have to travel next week and I did not want that torn up for a week while I am gone. So I get to do whatever the heck I want to and this is what I did yesterday and today  Mike funny you should say that as I thought it looked like that as well. I actually took my inspiration from some Fiesta ware that the wife collects... very similar to both a little pilsner and a Fiesta ware vase. An Bob, I decided it was time to make a cup to hold the pen which new home is at the computer hutch! One thing I noticed is the interior of the cup almost looks like rosewood with the color and grain. The color in the photos is spot on to the actual item.

Corey

P.S. Bob, it is very open grain wood, like oak and walnut as well. I personally do not worry about opened grained woods when finishing them. I just do not use any type of waxes to avoid the tell tale white that shows up in the grain. You can fill the grain and use all kinds of sealers but I like the wood as it is naturally myself. Yes I did use the big dog scraper.. 1/4 inch thick round scraper... it handles the duties easily. I couldn't get it through the hole on the vase I did otherwise the vase would have been much easier to hollow as well. Eventually I will get the Oneway Termite tool for hollowing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE Corey

Now make 5 more for a set of 6 and then get the rum out and have a 1/2 glass full.

That what it reminds me of, King Arther and the Round Table Set

NICE Work

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey, you were serious when you said you were going to take a 'turning break'!
You're full of surprises!

*Very NICE !!*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey my friend that is one beautiful piece. Yep you are correct that Mahogany is a dream to turn. Good to see you back on the lathe. 

Now if we can just get MR. NOLES back on the lathe we would be in hog heaven.    

Yea you talk about no chips on mine.   



Bernie


----------

